#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Enlace

## eduardoalmeida

Boa tarde a todos. Estou fechando um enlace, no qual já tinha sido feito um análise da visada, porem não consigo acha o sinal. Alguém com mais experiência poderia me dar uma luz. Segue os anexos dos cálculos.

----------


## lucas.intervel

Se não está nem achando o sinal tem algo errado, ou nas configurações ou até mesmo no alinhamento que pode estar muito fora. Qual equipamento esta usando?

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Rocket Dish 30Dbi com RB 912 (BaseBox). E sobre a visada, acho que pelos resultados está normal.

----------


## lucas.intervel

Mas estes programas pegam apenas relevo, não consideram árvores e prédios, precisa ver se não tem vegetação alta que possa estar te atrapalhando.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Então esse morro mais alto que aparece logo a frente, está na mesma altura do morro que tem a torre. Essa torre tem 33 metros, a antena está bem na ponta dela, acho que ele não seria o problema pois mesmo com as arvores ele ainda está na mesma altura do outro, sem contar com os 33 metros da torre.

----------


## sphreak

> mesmo com as arvores ele ainda está na mesma altura do outro, sem contar com os 33 metros da torre.


Dá uma olhada que é obstrução amigo. Tem que deixar uma folga para o sinal, tendo em vista que ele fica "mais largo" no meio do enlace.

Outra. Limite ambos os rádios a uma frequência fixa... As vezes com baixo sinal, até os rádios localizarem em campo o canal configurado no AP ele demora 1 ou 2 minutos.

Testou em bancada e estava ok??

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Sim amigo testei em bancada. Você chegou a dar uma olhada nos resultados das simulações feitas pelos softwares. Por lá não tem obstrução.

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## thiagoferreira

Boa noite pessoal.... hj mesmo estava mexendo em alguns equipamentos que chegaram ... e no metalbox tem um etiqueta diZendo para naum ligar sem conectar a antena ... fui pesquisar e vi que realmente é prejudicial a parte de RF ....pode diminuir a potencia ..... amigo se tiver feito algo em bancada sem antena pode ter danificado equipamento. 

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Não, quando testei em bancada usei as antenas.

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## thiagoferreira

> Não, quando testei em bancada usei as antenas.
> 
> Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App


As imagens de anexo naum consegui ver , mas acredito que o problema naum é visada ... acredito q possa ser frequência... ou ate mesmo uma configuração errada ... as vezes com a cabeca quente deixamos passar coisas bobas 

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Amanhã vou revisar as configurações e o alinhamento, pois estava mostrando no mapa o local por onde passa a linha do link para o rapaz que subiu na Torre para fazer o apontamento e pelo o que ele disse passou uns 300 metros para a direita do local.

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Sim amigo testei em bancada. Você chegou a dar uma olhada nos resultados das simulações feitas pelos softwares. Por lá não tem obstrução.
> 
> Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App


Simulação é uma base para o enlace. Não tem 100% de precisão, não leva em conta edificações, vegetação, etc...

----------


## DouglasSpinola

Alinhamento pode descartar a possibilidade, pois mesmo se estiver ao contrário você iria conseguir visualizar o sinal mesmo fraco. Posta umas fotos das configurações aí.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Cara isso está estranho mesmo, pois a antena que está como estação está pegando o sinal de uma outra que tenho a mais 20Km para frente dessa torre, no qual tem vários morros na frente. E dessa que é para pegar o sinal ela nem aparece no scan. Estou começando a achar que está com algum problema o radio desse AP.





> Alinhamento pode descartar a possibilidade, pois mesmo se estiver ao contrário você iria conseguir visualizar o sinal mesmo fraco. Posta umas fotos das configurações aí.
> 
> Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## DouglasSpinola

Mas acredito que seja nas configurações mesmo, qual sistema é o aparelho? É ubiquiti mesmo?

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Atena Rocket dish 30Dbi com Basebox (912). 

Da uma olhada nas coordenas.
AP - Latitude: 21°56'6.54"S Longitude: 48°17'35.79"O torre de 33 metros.
Estação - latitude:22° 2'38.04"S Longitude: 48°20'11.59"O torre 29 metros.

----------


## DouglasSpinola

Sim estão OK, mas pela distância não teria como não funcionar, ainda mais 30dbi

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## thiagoferreira

Parceiro, vamos por eliminação. Visada esta ok, configuração vc conferiu, o q resta agora é testar os pingtail e por ultimo testar o radio ....

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alextaws

Eu aumentaria um pouco a torre do lado ESTAÇÃO.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

> Eu aumentaria um pouco a torre do lado ESTAÇÃO.


Quantos metros vc sugere, será que mais uns 3 metros.

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alextaws

Eu gosto de trabalhar com folga, e muita, nesse caso, eu aumentaria entre 9 a 12 metros

----------


## elymaiads

porem e altura da base 
aumenta mais um pouco
e seja feliz ☺☺☺☺☺☺

----------


## eduardoalmeida

> Eu gosto de trabalhar com folga, e muita, nesse caso, eu aumentaria entre 9 a 12 metros


E se eu aumentar uns 3 na estação e mais uns 6 no ap será que daria certo.

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alextaws

só estação, 

De acordo com o estudo que postou o lado do AP já e alto.

----------


## thiagoferreira

Vcs usam os pingtail que vem no painel da Ubnt com as 912 ? Achei que fico muito forçado. 

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Sim estou usando os que vieram junto com as Dish da UBNT. Estou desconfiando deles também. Segue as configurações do lado da estação.



Olha o scan os APs que estão de vermelho estão em uma torre quase na mesma direção porem a 20Km mais longe e com vários obstáculos na frente, mas mesmo assim aparece o sinal bem fraco. Vou trocar o pingtail para ver o que acontece.

----------


## TheGodfather

> Sim estou usando os que vieram junto com as Dish da UBNT. Estou desconfiando deles também. Segue as configurações do lado da estação.
> 
> 
> 
> Olha o scan os APs que estão de vermelho estão em uma torre quase na mesma direção porem a 20Km mais longe e com vários obstáculos na frente, mas mesmo assim aparece o sinal bem fraco. Vou trocar o pingtail para ver o que acontece.



Tive problemas usando os *PIGTAILS* originais das dish com 912, troquei pelos da ALGCOM, pode comprar esses que além de maiores e melhores, têm um acabamento muito melhor.

----------


## sphreak

Amigo. Primeira coisa trave a frequência da estação na frequência exata do AP. Isso vai prevenir que a estação fique buscando outras frequências e tendo em vista que é um processo inicial de alinhamento, pode acontecer de ela nunca conectar ao AP devido ao sinal fraco do alinhamento inicial.

Veja a edição da sua print: 



Segunda coisa é o problema que você tem com fresnel:







Tenho impressão que vai ter que mover essa torre para a frente desse morro. Ou montar uma repetidora.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Ela já está mais para frente um pouco. Olhe o local exato.

----------


## emilidani

> Então esse morro mais alto que aparece logo a frente, está na mesma altura do morro que tem a torre. Essa torre tem 33 metros, a antena está bem na ponta dela, acho que ele não seria o problema pois mesmo com as arvores ele ainda está na mesma altura do outro, sem contar com os 33 metros da torre.


Segundo seu perfil do terreno , se tiver arvores com mais de 10m de altura no morro mais alto terá sérios problemas.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

> Segundo seu perfil do terreno , se tiver arvores com mais de 10m de altura no morro mais alto terá sérios problemas.


No caso a solução seria mesmo aumentar a Torre da estação mais um pouco

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------

